# linux from scratch e portage

## jnthnlvnstn

Come avrete capito cerco info circa l'uso di portage in LFS.

Mi spiego meglio, avrei voluto installare una Gentoo da stage 1 ma il notebook vecchiotto che sto usando non ha un cd-rom funzionante ma ha una bella ubuntu installata, quindi ho pensato di costruirci una Linux from scratch per poi farla diventare una Gentoo from scratch...

Ho qualche problema però, utilizzo sistemi Gnu-Linux da una vita, sono almeno 12 anni che non uso windows come sistema personale, ma nonostante gli anni sono un niubbo bene informato, leggendo il manuale mi sono installato un sistema base lfs da book 7.2 e ora la domanda:

In quale momento posso "virare" verso Gentoo?

Cioè il cd di installazione minimale di Gentoo, per capirci quello da 40 MB è tanto diverso da un sistema LFS?

Chiedo perché sto vaio non fa manco il boot da usb, l'unica speranza per mettere su una Gentoo è metterla al posto della LFS 7.2, in questo momento sto facendo il test di glibc nella installazione definitiva, quando e come potrei scaricare uno stage 3?

Grazie a tutti per la pazienza.

----------

## xdarma

Provo a risponderti:

- installare da stage1 non credo dia risultati diversi dall'installazione da stage3 + ricompilazione termonucleare "emerge -e world"

- se hai già una ubuntu installata, non ti servirà l'installazione "ponte" di LSF con portage. Usa ubuntu e chroot. Vedi qui: Guida ai metodi di installazione alternativi

- l'unico problema potrebbe essere se l'attuale ubuntu è a 32bit e tu vuoi passare a 64bit. Ma se il portatile è vecchiotto forse è solo a 32bit.

- certi gabbiani non riescono proprio a stare in gruppo

:-)

----------

## jnthnlvnstn

Grazie, come vedi sono davvero niubbo.

L'intuizione c'è ma poi mancano le basi ehehehe...

Seguirò la strada che mi hai indicato e metterò su la mia gentoo, se però posso disturbarti ancora per una piccola questione rispondimi pure altrimenti come non detto:

Installando LFS mentre mi trovavo al punto in cui si raccomandano tanto di eseguire ogni comando come root il disco rigido di questo vaio che ha dei piccoli problemi di vecchiaia s'è piantato, al riavvio avrei dovuto rientrare nella partizione LFS sulla quale avevo effettuato il chroot e stavo installando il sistema definitivo, ovviamente ha salvato quello che voleva e al riavvio ha "corretto" gli errori che gli pareva cosi che per accedere di nuovo come root alla partizione LFS mi sono loggato come root cambiando la password che ovviamente non era impostata ancora perché è cosa da farsi successivamente nel manuale LFS, cosi mi sono ritrovato invece della solita scritta Ihavenoname! una bella root@bla bla...

Nel dubbio sono uscito e sul mio sistema ubuntu ho provato a vedere se la password era cambiata ma no...

Quindi ho ripreso l'installazione dopo aver controllato che tutto fosse al suo posto (controllato male).

Per fartela breve, ho reinstallato glibc e pare sia andato a buon fine il tutto ma oggi, nell'installare binutils m'ha dato due errori, poco male dico io mo controllo...

Ecco, pare mi mancassero un paio di cosette come Flex e Flex-dev sul sistema host (ma io sapevo di averle) la grande sorpresa trovando che synaptic aveva improvvisamente cominciato a parlare inglese invece che italiano m'ha lasciato senza parole di qui la mia domanda:

Come è possibile che un utente root con una pasword diversa da quella dell'utente root del sistema host, installando su una partizione con una sua Home, una sua usr etc. etc. possa installare librerie di localizzazione sul sistema host?

In pratica mo c'ho mezza distro italiana e mezza inglese e synaptic non m'installa certi pacchetti perché vattelapesca 'ndo cerca di farlo...

Adesso utilizzerò la partizione creata per LFS per mettere su una gentoo e se va come deve andare poi allargo la partizione che comprenderà lo spazio della attuale ubuntu.

Sul mio acer ferrari girava d'incanto la gentoo a 64 bit, spero di riuscire a sistemarla pure su questo.

Grazie ancora della dritta :il gabbiano, una volta imparato, vola con i migliori, i migliori invece insegnano.

----------

## xdarma

 *jnthnlvnstn wrote:*   

> Come è possibile che un utente root con una pasword diversa da quella dell'utente root del sistema host, installando su una partizione con una sua Home, una sua usr etc. etc. possa installare librerie di localizzazione sul sistema host?
> 
> In pratica mo c'ho mezza distro italiana e mezza inglese e synaptic non m'installa certi pacchetti perché vattelapesca 'ndo cerca di farlo...

 

Non lo so, mi sa che non faccio parte dei migliori :-D

Non conosco LFS, sparo a casaccio ipotizzando che ci sia un passaggio dell'installazione in cui "forzi" la localizzazione italiana e al successivo chroot non l'hai reimpostato?

In gentoo c'è /etc/make.conf che almeno ti permette di installare tutto per la lingua che hai scelto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non avendo cd, come hai fatto ad installare ubuntu?

Io ti consiglierei di partire direttamente con Gentoo, la procedura da stage1 non è più supportata da diversi anni .

Boot via rete con pxe il portatile lo supporta? Perchè potrebbe essere la soluzione che fà per te: metti in piedi un dhcp + pxe + iso ad esempio di sysresccd o del livecd di installazione di gentoo e fai tutto da lì.

----------

